# Nearside spots and Bathroom lights not working. Update



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

After reading another question and answer I have found two banks of fuses, one nearside and one offside in the dash behind removable panels held with philips screws. Before I go removing them one at a time does anyone know which is the fuse for the spot lights and bathroom. I am worried about removing certain fuses which may affect the radio code or alarm etc. As mentioned before my camper is a B544 2006/7.
Cheers
SAMSUNG


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

My van has a blue box under the passenger seat. There are fuses on this which probably includes the one you are looking for. If you Google Schaudt Gmbh then you may find the answer.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I think that these are unlikely to be habitation area fuses. They sound to me like the normal van fuses. Modern vans have a remarkable number.
You instruction book should tell you where to find the habitation area fuses. I would be careful about removing any fuses. If you just have the lights out on one side of the van the fault is unlikely to be a fuse. I would not expect more than two fuses for the lights all together. Try looking for damage to the wiring. it can be surprisingly vulnerable. Look at the back of lockers etc. A voltmeter is a great help.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

The ones on the "blue box" are the habitation fuses and if the spotlights and bathroom are at the same side of the van then that is almost certainly the answer. Also check any "*** lighter" sockets at the same side of the van. That's how I blew mine!


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

*Spot lights and bathroom lights not working on B544*



derekfaeberwick said:


> The ones on the "blue box" are the habitation fuses and if the spotlights and bathroom are at the same side of the van then that is almost certainly the answer. Also check any "*** lighter" sockets at the same side of the van. That's how I blew mine!


Thanks Derek. Is the Blue box located near side in the dash or in the electro box. Sorry to be so ..........


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Different van, sorry, but if you've found the blue box then. Hold on,I'll have a look and get back to you.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Right, here we go, Elektroblock EBL 99, Kreis 1 or 2 should do it. Red 10 amp fuse.

Hope that helps, Derek. Love these live reports. :lol: :lol:

P.S. Blue box is ihe size of a shoebox aprox, mines under the seat.


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

*Spots and bathroom lights not working .update 2. Eureka*

Thanks everyone especially Derek. Mine is an Electroblock 101 but it was Kreis 2. The fuse didn't look as though it had blown so I put in another and alls working. First time I have used this site and it's terrific. It's all down to the members. Hope I can return the favour sometime.
Cheers
Samsung


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Glad to help.


----------

